# photomontage



## AvS (8. Juni 2002)

Hi !

Auch wenn der Titel dieses Thema´s mein Problem leider nicht richtig treffend trifft, hoff ich dennoch das es einigermaßen verständnlich wird.
Also: Ich möchte für meine HP ein Banner erstellen. In dessen Hintergrund sollen verschiedene Fotos kommen. Diese Fotos sollen aber mit ein paar Effekten sozusagen ineinander hinübergehen! Wie kann ich das anstellen! 

Bin für jegliche Hilfe offen
Danke
AvS


----------



## Axel007 (8. Juni 2002)

Ich bin zwar nicht DER PS Spezialist, aber versuchs mal mit Ebenendeckraft, weicher Auswahlkante, transparente Verläufe (schwarz in 0% Deckkraft z.B.).

Axel


----------



## cocoon (8. Juni 2002)

Auf jeden Fall würde ich mit Ebenenmasken arbeiten, da klappt das mit dem "ineinander hinübergehen" am besten. Leider ist nicht ganz verständlich, was Du mit "Effekten" meinst. Wenn Du Veränderungen an den Bildern meinst, wie etwa von Filtern gemacht, versuch doch mal, bei nebeneinanderliegenden Bildern diesselben Filter/Effekte/wie auch immer anzuwenden, also auch mit den gleichen Parametern. Dann müsste es "nahtlos" sein..
Vielleicht hast Du 'n Beispiel, oder 'ne bessere Beschreibung,...


----------



## xennon (9. Juni 2002)

ahoi!

versuch mal deine bilder alle nebeneinander zu setzen, dann mit "auf eine ebene reduziert kopieren (Strg+Shift+C) und dann auf einfügen.
jetzt nimmst den weichzeichner pinsel mit einer stärke von ca 20px und fahrst alle kanten damit ab. am besten nicht nur vertikal sondern auch vorsichtig ein bischen an der kante nach links und rechts wischen.
so bekommst du wenigstens die harten kanten raus, ganz stufenlose übergänge wirst du nicht hinbekommen, wenn die fotos in verschiedenen szenen aufgenommen sind...
danach am besten noch mit Strg+U und "färben" dem ganzen einen einheitlichen farbton geben, und voilá es müsste passen ;-)
cya


----------



## AvS (9. Juni 2002)

Danke bis jetzt. Ich hatte noch keine Gelgenheit alles auszuprobieren aber ein Beispiel kann ich gut geben

http://www.jediknightii.com [da der Banner oben]

AvS


----------



## xennon (9. Juni 2002)

diesen effekt da oben machst du am besten, indem du zwei bilder knapp überschneiden lässt, und dann das linke per ebenenmaske nach rechts hin transparent werden lässt und das rechte nach links hin, dass eben ein sehr weicher übergang entsteht...
(per farbverlauf)


----------



## AvS (9. Juni 2002)

hi,

könntest du dir die Mühe machen und mir sagen was ich dabei drücken muss ? Also z.B 1.) Ebenmaske ... dann 2.) ....

Ginge das ? Denn ich weiss nicht wie ich das anstellen soll !

Danke
AvS


----------



## xennon (9. Juni 2002)

hi!

na klaro.
also zuerst setzt du zwei bilder nebeneinander, aber so dass sie sich überschneiden, d.h. du setzt einfach die linke kante vom rechten bild ca. bei der hälfte vom linken bild an.
dann wählst du die ebene vom linken bild aus
1) klickst auf "Maske hinzufügen"
2) klick aufs Verlaufswerkzeug
3) vordergrundfarbe weiß, hintergrund schwarz
4) Verlauf von links nach rechts aufziehen.
    hier musst du ein wenig rumspielen, wo du den verlaufsanfang und ende setzt, ich würd kurz vor der hälfte vom linken bild den verlauf ansetzen und bis zum rechten rand vom linken bild ziehen. schwarz ist dabei 100% Transparenz...
5) das selbe auf der ebene vom 2., rechten bild, nur dass du den verlauf von rechts nach links ziehst, dass also die linke kante vom rechten bild transparent wird...
5) die beiden bilder schiebst jetzt halt dann noch soweit zusammen, dass sie stufenlos ineinander übergehen - sollte halt keine weiße fläche mehr dazwischen sein...

hoffe du hast es soweit verstanden, ansonsten frag nochmal nach...

cya


----------



## cocoon (10. Juni 2002)

Xennon hat das Wesentliche eigentlich schon erklärt - Ebenenmasken nehmen. Wenn Du's etwas dynamischer haben willst und nicht "nur" ein lineares Ineinanderübergehen, kannst Du einzelnen Bildern auch individuelle Masken geben, z.B. um eine PErson auszuschneiden.

- der Ebene eine Maske hinzufügen (kleiner Kreis unten)
- in die Masken-Miniatur klicken (das Auge vor der Ebene wechselt zum Maskensymbol)
- ab jetzt arbeitest Du nicht mehr in der eigentlichen Ebene, sondern in dem Alphakanal der Ebene, also quasi der Maske
- wie xennon schon gesagt hat: schwarz ist 100% nicht sichtbar, weiss 100% sichtbar. Folglich kannst Du in dem Alphakanal (~der Maske) nur mit Grauwerten malen. (50% Grau = zur Häfte sichtbar usw.)
- wenn Du jetzt etwa eine Person hast (wie auf Deinem Beispielbild), sieht's vielleicht schöner aus, wenn nur die Person sichtbar ist, also ohne Hintergrund. Also malst Du im Alphakanal mit schwarz um die Person rum, bis die gesamte Umgebung der Person weg ist. Um keine harten Kanten zu kriegen, kannst Du Werkzeugspitzen mit weniger Kantenschärfe nehmen, oder z.B. das Airbrush-Tool.
- kann natürlich 'ne ziemlich penible Arbeit sein, aber der Vorteil an so 'nem Alphakanal ist (im Gegensatz zum direkten Löschen/Radiergummi), dass Du ja immer wieder mit weiss malen kannst und die BEreiche so wieder sichtbar werden

Kannst auch folgendes machen, wenn die PErson vor einem gleichmässig gefüllten Hintergrund steht, der leicht mit dem Zauberstab auszuwählen ist:
- Hintergrund mit Zauberstab auswählen
- Auswahl umkehren
- Maskensymbol drücken
- die Auswahl wurde jetzt zu 'ner Maske gemacht. Da das aber zziemlich kantig aussieht, wechselst Du wieder in Deinen Alphakanal und wendest den "Gausschen Weichzeichner" an, Radius irgendwas zwischen 2 und 10, mal rumprobieren
- anschliessend (immer noch im Alphakanal) Bild -> Einstellen -> Tonwertkorrektur und die beiden äusseren Dinger weiter in die Mitte. Das sollte 'ne schön smoothe Maske geben.


----------



## AvS (10. Juni 2002)

Super !

Danke an euch beide ! Endlich hab ichs geschafft  

Dafür gibts erstmal ne Runde Punkte  

AvS


----------



## cocoon (10. Juni 2002)

Kein Problem - immer wieder gerne.


----------



## xennon (10. Juni 2002)

danke schön, freut mich dass du weiter gekommen bist mit deinem problem, vielleicht können wir ja dein ergebnis dann mal zu gesicht bekommen ;-)


----------

